# No files found in ClockworkMod



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been flashing ROM's since OG days and this is the first time I have EVER seen this. Was trying to flash back to a backup I had made, but a I am getting a "no files found" error. I even tried going into the mount options to remount the sdcard and it will not do anything. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

You flashed a 4.2 ROM without updating your recovery?


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

This ^^ update your recovery and go into the 0 folder all your backups will be there. You'll need to move them to the new file to be able to restore it though. Twrp will let you move it while in recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

I searched this before making this thread and found nothing. When I upgraded to Xenons 4.2 ROM, I lost all of my media. I know that 4.2 creates all kinds of directories, and I thought I resolved that issue with deleting the 0 folder and whatnot. Now, all my media is gone (music,gallery, etc). I remember when 4.1 came out there was an issue with a .nomedia file (which I think was actualy ROM Manager's fault). But anyway, what's going on here? Installing 4.2 has been such an awful experience.​


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

If you flashed a 4.2 ROM with an older recovery, it would have placed your SD card into one of the /0 folders. Is that what you deleted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

there's a really good chance you deleted all your media by doing that, i hope you backed it up.

should have done this in ADB:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mv /data/media/0/* /data/media[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Then rm -r /data/media/0[/background]


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

Seems like it just can't see the media. Because I reverted to a backup and it's all there. I am not running TWRP yet unfortunately, I think that might be the problem from what I'm reading. Still using the most recent Clockwork. Can TWRP be flashed without a desktop? Because I'm currently at work and want to get this fixed.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

bitter said:


> Seems like it just can't see the media. Because I reverted to a backup and it's all there. I am not running TWRP yet unfortunately, I think that might be the problem from what I'm reading. Still using the most recent Clockwork. Can TWRP be flashed without a desktop? Because I'm currently at work and want to get this fixed.


Use the goo manager to do it. Hit the 3 dots then Install openscript recovery. You'll need to confirm it before the install. Most recent version should be 2.3.2.1. Bookmark this if you're switching permanently http://goo.im/devs/OpenRecovery/toro

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Incorrect information... Deleted


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Use the goo manager to do it. Hit the 3 dots then Install openscript recovery. You'll need to confirm it, before the install. Most recent version should be 2.3.2.1. Bookmark this if you're switching permanently http://goo.im/devs/OpenRecovery/toro
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I'll try this right now. Thank you!


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

bitter said:


> I'll try this right now. Thank you!


Also I'm pretty sure CWM backups aren't compatible with TWRP, so you'll probably have to make new backups with TWRP.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

I just noticed that actually. Good thing I noticed it before I wiped! Making a backup right now.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

bitter said:


> I just noticed that actually. Good thing I noticed it before I wiped! Making a backup right now.


Good deal, I was hoping I caught you in time.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Good deal, I was hoping I caught you in time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Getting supremely annoyed. So I did all the TWRP stuff but had to search for the toro to flash. Got a good install and installed root explorer only to find ALL of my sd stuff in data/media. What now?

Can I just select all of it and move to the the sdcard root?

About to just transfer my titanium back to dropbox and format the SD card, this is irritating.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Incorrect information... Deleted


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Incorrect information... Deleted


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

Shall try again!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

If your on a 4.2 rom, just leave your media in the 0 folder. Thats where it is supposed to be on 4.2.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> If your on a 4.2 rom, just leave your media in the 0 folder. Thats where it is supposed to be on 4.2.


YES. These are mount points and symlinks... Your files are not actually in any emulated folders they are just POINTING to where your data is actually stored on the filesystem. The only thing you should move is /data/media/0/* to /data/media only of you're planning on returning to a 4.1 ROM... Otherwise LEAVE the files in the 0 folder... There are countless threads on this


----------

